# marking perch



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I spent some time this weekend trying to mark perch on my Hbird 798c SI. Even when I knew they were underneath the boat, I couldn't really tell if I was marking them. 

Anybody have any tips on settings, etc? Anybody happen to have a pic of their screen with perch marks? I know that's wishful thinking but might as well ask

cheers


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Did you try zooming in on them? I'm not a big perch guy but you can usually tell them by seeing a mound right on the bottom. Zooming in will clarify a school of fish. Also, perch will come in after you have them going and you might not mark a lot of fish.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i had the sem problem with my B&W eagle 480.unless they were up off the bottom by a ft or so. now my color 788 shows them as red marks on the bottom.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with Humminbird units, but do they have an adjustable sensitivity setting?

I keep mine at 92% on my Lowrance, and can mark perch extremely well.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks for the replies. I'll try cranking up the sensitivity and zooming. I'm pretty new to the unit and there's a bunch of other settings where I didn't know which would be best such as which beam to use (dual beam or dual beam plus), which "switchfire" setting clear or max. Whether to use fish symbols or look for little tiny arches. Or if the down imaging would be better to spot them (does not seem to be). 

thanks again


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Top, don't use the fishy symbols, use arches, more sensitivity and more accurate.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

topwater said:


> thanks for the replies. I'll try cranking up the sensitivity and zooming. I'm pretty new to the unit and there's a bunch of other settings where I didn't know which would be best such as which beam to use (dual beam or dual beam plus), which "switchfire" setting clear or max. Whether to use fish symbols or look for little tiny arches. Or if the down imaging would be better to spot them (does not seem to be).
> 
> thanks again


I have had that unit for 2 seasons now. Zoom in on the bottom, crank up the sensitivity and swithfire max. I never messed with the beams so whatever is default. That is what I use to mark the perch. Oh, NO FISH SYMBOLS.

Hope this helps ya


----------

